# TT MK3 in 2014



## Lucien (Jan 23, 2008)

Autobild reported yesterday that they say the TT mk3 would come mid 2014. Overall design and size wouldn't change much.

Because of longitudal engine placement it would create more interior space. Also weight would drop about 130 pounds and it would use a more efficient updated quattro system.

Not sure if these are all education guesses or if Audi gave some information. But seems to me very plausible.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Pollution removed.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Pollution removed.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

If true, the longitudinal layout would be nice. From a design perspective not much of a change.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Black BeauTTy said:


> If true, the longitudinal layout would be nice. From a design perspective not much of a change.


I can't see the mk3 changing to a longitudinal layout for several reasons.


----------



## Va_TTer (Dec 27, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> From a design perspective not much of a change.


The changes to the back end of the Roadster are very nice. They appear to flatten out and square off the trunk area a bit, and the brake lights are a bit sharper. Makes it look less like a chopped down New Beetle. 

Don't think I'll be buying a 2014, but by 2016 I could see picking up another one if this is the design.


----------



## wdninja (Jan 30, 2011)

im diggin it


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Not to sound snooty, but I'm only interested when the RS would be available. Decent (updated) design though.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Pollution Removed.


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Porsche, Mini, Bettle, TT etc. these are all cars that I dreamed of owning. 

As long as the original philosophy is retained then no harm no foul. The moment that the original intent is lost in the budget, then that's where I have issue.

The MKI was innovative, to me the MKII improved on that, but lost some of it's identity in the process. Luckily, I believe that it retained enough of it to relate to its past heritage.

The MKIII sketch is only showing a small percentage of what I need to form a proper decision regarding how I feel about its impact on the TTs future. Therefore, I'm undecided until I see one in the flesh.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

I like it! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

Hans... stop polluting the forum. 
This is no more than a artist rendering of what they think it'll look like. Autobild has a history of getting the Audi TT future all wrong.

These were both published for the Mk2. :screwy:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

quattive said:


> Hans... stop polluting the forum.


Pollution removed.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

LMAO @"Pollution Removed"! I thought you through another bank of cats on the exhaust at first.


----------



## Lucien (Jan 23, 2008)

Autobild also posted now the magazin article online (German):

http://www.autobild.de/artikel/audi-tt-vorschau-2794174.html

They also talk about engines. The pictures are just illustrations of course.
I can't say how accurate their information. It seems plausible but I don't think anything is finalized at this point. Not even if TT could be discontinued (and introduce a R5 roadster instead).


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

I'm guessing that there will be a new 2 liter engine to catch up with the new 4 banger from BMW. Or maybe Audi could just buy up the rights to reintroduce Mitsu's ancient 2 liter 4G63 from the Evo


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

SoSuMi said:


> I'm guessing that there will be a new 2 liter engine to catch up with the new 4 banger from BMW. Or maybe Audi could just buy up the rights to reintroduce Mitsu's ancient 2 liter 4G63 from the Evo


The 2liter TSI engine is already pretty capable but I'd guess that some of the tech from the new 1.8T will make it to the 2.0 (hopefully the second set of injectors!).


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

JohnLZ7W said:


> The 2liter TSI engine is already pretty capable but I'd guess that some of the tech from the new 1.8T will make it to the 2.0 (hopefully the second set of injectors!).


What!.. and no more carbon build up.

Well, I guess that might work out better than the old Evo engine. It was a thirsty little beast.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

They all look terrible. 

Need something more like this.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

what i like best about the TT is how much the door flares out where it meets the window, it's def different compared to most cars out there, most cars are just flat where window meets door, does not look as bad ass


----------

